# Purchased some Bass Traps



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I kept putting off the purchase thinking I would DIY a set, however, I had the opportunity to order two from a company in Edmonton. The panels are made of 2 inch think 6lb insulation called Johns Manville Whispertone Wallboard. I had them covered with a navy blue (iris) material from Guilford of Maine.

They are floor to ceiling units sitting in the front corners (18" width). Due to curtains and windows I cannot mount them so that their outside edges are flush to the wall, forming what the engineer called a "Helm-Holz resonating cavity" so their effectiveness may be compromised. Not sure if adding anything behind them would drastically improve their performance.

Anyway, I find that as they are the bass during quiet to medium volume levels seems to more noticeable, but not annoying like I just cranked up the bass, smoother perhaps, it also seems to spread more uniformly across the width of the room.

I will add some pics later but in my Blue room they meld in quite well.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

In for


----------

